# Can you tell me about Zeeva?



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I didn't know much about breeders or breeds or anything when I got her  but I would like to learn. Can you tell me about Zeeva based on her Sire and Dam? 

Sire Charlie Big Foot Chissum (DN11574802 (06-09))

Dam Kandy Kane Kid (DN20181909 (06-09))


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

From their names, I'm assuming american show lines. Nothing's on the pedigree database though.

Are those AKC numbers?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> From their names, I'm assuming american show lines. Nothing's on the pedigree database though.
> 
> Are those AKC numbers?


I don't know what those numbers are . I'm guessing if they aren't in the database they are backyard breeders . I've asked for hip and eye numbers but they don't have them.

Sounds bad? At least for now, I know a little better. I worry about her health because I don't know much about her. I got her as a surprise gift and cried for days because I wish I had done the research before someone gave her to me. The more I learn the more scared I get...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah... just looked them up. They're the AKC registration numbers.

It's not a good thing when there's no OFA hip testing prior to breeding, but there's nothing you can do about that now. You've already got her, so just enjoy her. I'm sure she's a great dog. Live and learn for the next time around.

And plenty of people adopt dogs without knowing their full health history. Nothing to lose any sleep over if she's not showing any signs of anything.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

How old is she? Might as well get hip/elbow x-rays to see what she's got. I just had Kopper's OFA prelims done, hip and elbows cost me a little over $200 and I have the peace of mind of knowing they're good. If they had been bad I would have been able to prepare. I think you can do the genetic test for degenerative myelopathy with an at-home kit for $65.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Just love her. My first two GSDs were from backyard breeders with no health certifications on the parents and they were wonderful dogs. Neither one of them had health problems, joint issues, or bad temperaments. She is what she is. 

I am with Emoore though. If you are worried, you can do some testing for piece of mind.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

welps thanks for trying...

Of course I will love  regardless of anything. She is only 2. I hope I have many more wonderful years of walks and cuddles with her. Her and Smokey keep me grounded. They are my rock, my anchor and my lifeline. Sounds corny but I might as well share how much joy they bring to me despite the worry and the fear 

P.S. you all are an awesome bunch. Am so glad I can stick around here despite the random trolls...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Off subject snippet:

I used to think that your avatar was of an Australian Cattle Dog, then I realized that it was a pic of a white GSD all covered in mud (Zeeva?)! Makes me smile each time I see it.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Off subject snippet:
> 
> I used to think that your avatar was of an Australian Cattle Dog, then I realized that it was a pic of a white GSD all covered in mud (Zeeva?)! Makes me smile each time I see it.


Hehe...yup...that is my Zeeva...you can see a little bit of Smokey on the side. He for some reason hates the mud and getting dirty. That day Zeeva tried to play with him with her dirty paws and muddy self and Smokey would have none of it! Quite a funny spectacle they put on <3 

Here are some other pictures of her from that warm summer day; just to make you smile some more!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My Rocky the backyard breeder dog is 10 years old and aside from a little bit of arthritis here lately, has been in great health his whole life. Coming from unknown bloodlines isn't a death sentence and it doesn't mean there's anything wrong with the dog.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

From watching your video's Zeeva looks like a really nice dog. All the ancestry stuff is interesting but it's the dog in front of you that counts. 


I have Zeeva's sire and dam in a database. Most of the dogs in her dam's bloodline (Kandy Kane Kid) were white except for the ones on her father's side, coming in from his sire. Here's some links to the Pedigree Database so you can see pictures. It really doesn't mean much as far as Zeeva is concerned, they're pretty far back, but it's always fun to look at old relatives...and they're some nice looking dogs.  


Diablo Von Den Teutonen http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=120383

Blacky Vom Neuen Lande http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2920

V Gildo vom Körbelbach http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2929

Dorte Vom Lühnder Land http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=398010

Black Orchid Markers Mark
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=516586


Zeeva's sire Charlie is generation after generation of whites with a few standard colors thrown in here and there. At one time the whites in his bloodline were being OFA'd and then it stopped. The same thing happened in Kandy Kane's bloodline. 


I'll check more of the whites for you tomorrow if I have time but so far I'm not finding anything but names and registration numbers. Not even a picture.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> From watching your video's Zeeva looks like a really nice dog. All the ancestry stuff is interesting but it's the dog in front of you that counts.
> 
> 
> I have Zeeva's sire and dam in a database. Most of the dogs in her dam's bloodline (Kandy Kane Kid) were white except for the ones on her father's side, coming in from his sire. Here's some links to the Pedigree Database so you can see pictures. It really doesn't mean much as far as Zeeva is concerned, they're pretty far back, but it's always fun to look at old relatives...and they're some nice looking dogs.
> ...


Wow bless you for looking into this for me. Very neat <3


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Whiteshepherds... what database are you talking about?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I feel silly. What's OFA?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Zeeva said:


> I feel silly. What's OFA?


Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

It's a third party who reviews and grades hips, elbows, heart, eyes, etc. It's considered a "health certification".


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Whiteshepherds... what database are you talking about?


I keep a database for whites. I tried doing my family tree, there's nothing interesting in it, so I decided to track white dogs instead. Seriously, I started doing it for our first white just to see how far back I could get. It sort of snowballed and now the database is huge. There are a few other people doing the same thing. We've talked about combining records but so far haven't done that.

So anyway, I use information from the AKC, CKC, UKC, pedigrees people send me, old GSD Reviews going back to when it was the Shepherd Dog Review published by the Shepherd Club of New England, along with information from the White Shepherd Genetics Project the OFA site and any other verifiable information I can get my hands on to keep track of White Shepherds and white coated GSD's. (and by default, standard GSD's that carry for white) Pedigrees, performance and obedience titles, health issues etc. etc. I know...it's a weird thing to do, but it keeps me off the streets. 

Why? Do you secretly own whites that you want to know more about? Go ahead you can tell me, I won't tell anyone. oke:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Why? Do you secretly own whites that you want to know more about? Go ahead you can tell me, I won't tell anyone. oke:


No... No secret whites... I figured you must have made your own. Either that or there's a secret database that everyone's hiding from me. aranoid:

Sounds like it can be a good reference for people though. You should post it.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> I keep a database for whites. I tried doing my family tree, there's nothing interesting in it, so I decided to track white dogs instead. Seriously, I started doing it for our first white just to see how far back I could get. It sort of snowballed and now the database is huge. There are a few other people doing the same thing. We've talked about combining records but so far haven't done that.
> 
> So anyway, I use information from the AKC, CKC, UKC, pedigrees people send me, old GSD Reviews going back to when it was the Shepherd Dog Review published by the Shepherd Club of New England, along with information from the White Shepherd Genetics Project the OFA site and any other verifiable information I can get my hands on to keep track of White Shepherds and white coated GSD's. (and by default, standard GSD's that carry for white) Pedigrees, performance and obedience titles, health issues etc. etc. I know...it's a weird thing to do, but it keeps me off the streets.
> 
> Why? Do you secretly own whites that you want to know more about? Go ahead you can tell me, I won't tell anyone. oke:



=O If i scan Sheldon's pedigree, do you think you might be able to find anything on his parents???


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> I keep a database for whites. I tried doing my family tree, there's nothing interesting in it, so I decided to track white dogs instead. Seriously, I started doing it for our first white just to see how far back I could get. It sort of snowballed and now the database is huge. There are a few other people doing the same thing. We've talked about combining records but so far haven't done that.
> 
> So anyway, I use information from the AKC, CKC, UKC, pedigrees people send me, old GSD Reviews going back to when it was the Shepherd Dog Review published by the Shepherd Club of New England, along with information from the White Shepherd Genetics Project the OFA site and any other verifiable information I can get my hands on to keep track of White Shepherds and white coated GSD's. (and by default, standard GSD's that carry for white) Pedigrees, performance and obedience titles, health issues etc. etc. I know...it's a weird thing to do, but it keeps me off the streets.
> 
> Why? Do you secretly own whites that you want to know more about? Go ahead you can tell me, I won't tell anyone. oke:


 
Glad it keeps you off the streets They can be rough!! That's neat you have your own database for whites. I am sure a lot of people would be interested in that. My Kaos was 1/2 white so I have a special fondness:wub: for them. I saw my first video of a White doing Sch the other day...I was so excited I'd never seen one.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

iBaman said:


> =O If i scan Sheldon's pedigree, do you think you might be able to find anything on his parents???


I can try.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

=O Zomg. that would be amazing!!! =D


----------

